# أرجوا من اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى اعطائى الرآى فى هذه التركيبة ؟



## فتحى الفرماوى (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عملت تركيبة تزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز من المواد الآتية :

صودا قشور _ مونو ايثانول أمين _ حمض فسفوريك

عملت مقدار 200 كيلو 

1_ أول حاجة ملئت البرميل لحد 100 كيلو ماء 
2_ ثم أضفت 40 كيلو صودا القشور وتم التقليب جيدا 
3_ تركت البرميل لثانى يوم حتى يبرد تماما 
4_ ثم أضفت 6كيلو المونو ايثانول امين مع التقليب 
5_ ثم أضفت 4 كيلو حمض الفسفوريك مع التقليب 


وكانت النتيجة تانى يوم ان لقيت التركيبة فى الآخر متماسكة فى بعضها مش سائلة وعاملة زى شكل حبيبات زجاجية صغيرة متماسكة فى بعض 

بس هو بيزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز كويس بس ايه اللى حوله من سائل الى هذا الشكل اللى وصفته لكم 

ارجوا أن تدلونى على أخطاء هذه التركيبة ؟ وماهى الخواص الكيميائية لكل مادة من هذه المواد المذكورة ؟ 

أرجوا من كل الأعضاء المشاركة واعطائى الرآى


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم الصودا القشور وحدها بدون اضافات تزيل شحوم ودهون الافران والاسطح بصورة جيدة ويستخدمونها فى بعض المستشفيات عندنا فى مصر لهذا الغرض


----------



## jamilaj1 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ما فائدة الحمض اذا اضفته مع القلوي فانه يتعادل ويصبح ملح لافائدة منه او بالاحرى كانك تخفف من تركيز القلوي للصودا وبالتالي تقل الفعالية على كلا هذه التركيبة خاطئة لان كثرة الصودا الكاوية تؤدي لتخريش السطوح المعدنية واسوداد المعادن ............ارجو مراجعة هذه الخلطات للفائدة

http://www.uaebbs.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## د.عماد (28 يونيو 2011)

الناتج هى بلورات ملحية


----------



## عبدالمنعم10 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم /جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الخير الذي أعطيتموه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

